# Best Supporting Actor - Heath Ledger



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Congratulations to the Oscars for recognizing Heath Ledger for his incredible performance as the Joker!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

he deserves it!
soo glad he won


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Not to be a skeptic, but does anyone have any questions as to if he would have won it if he hadn't died?


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I think it would have been a closer race with Hoffman. The academy obviously likes him and the performance was more to their preferred genre.

But Hoffman doesn't have the same appeal....imagine a haunt with Phillip Seymour Hoffman on your front porch this October?


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

I think he would have won because he got snubbed for Brokeback Mountain , plus his role in The Dark Knight made Jack Nicholson's joker look like Barney in clown paint.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Not to be a skeptic, but does anyone have any questions as to if he would have won it if he hadn't died?


No. He wouldn't win if he were still alive.

The academy shuns any movie that even smacks of flights of fancy in any way. I know people are going to immediately start yammering about Peter Jackson and *The Lord of the Rings* trilogy. That was a definite fluke. They want flicks that are as close to "real" life as possible. Forget the original concept that movies as a whole are supposed to take you away from all that for a few hours, let us show you what you're missing out there while your ass is planted where it's at now.

Not meaning to step on anyone's toes here, but what does this subject have to do with Horror? Shouldn't it be in Unstructured Thoughts? Wait a minute...actually, it should be in the Oddities Forum. Ledger's win was out of the ordinary in terms that someone from a make believe movie was even considered for an Oscar.


----------

